# M3 v. Hayabusa



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Roll-on to full throttle at c. 50 mph up to just over a ton. I was in third. M3 accelerated hard. Hayabusa walked away like I was parked. Not that I expected a different result, but it was still cool to watch; I've never seen anything quite like that.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> Roll-on to full throttle at c. 50 mph up to just over a ton. I was in third. M3 accelerated hard. Hayabusa walked away like I was parked. Not that I expected a different result, but it was still cool to watch; I've never seen anything quite like that.


 Time to buy a Hayabusa?  Nothing like a suicycle to humble owners of fast cars. I'd like to learn to ride one day.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> Time to buy a Hayabusa?  Nothing like a suicycle to humble owners of fast cars. I'd like to learn to ride one day.


See if your state's BMV sponsors a riding class. The one in Ohio is a two day course, and they provide the motorcycles. All you need is a temp permit.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

elbert said:


> See if your state's BMV sponsors a riding class. The one in Ohio is a two day course, and they provide the motorcycles. All you need is a temp permit.


Unfortunately, we're all too familiar with the location of the motorcycle safety course in MD.

It's on the lot we're supposed to have for autocrossing.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> Unfortunately, we're all too familiar with the location of the motorcycle safety course in MD.
> 
> It's on the lot we're supposed to have for autocrossing.


 There's a motorcycle class offered at NoVA Loudoun, right around the corner from the house. I could walk there. It wouldn't hurt to take the class, but somehow I think the actual motorcycle purchase wouldn't get past the boss.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> There's a motorcycle class offered at NoVA Loudoun, right around the corner from the house. I could walk there. It wouldn't hurt to take the class, but somehow I think the actual motorcycle purchase wouldn't get past the boss.


Tell her it's M3 parts. She won't notice.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> Tell her it's M3 parts. She won't notice.


 :flipoff:


----------



## Thorack (Jun 18, 2003)

What did you expect. 
550lbs and 160hp stock its almost a rocketship!
Hayabusa 0-60mph under 2.9 seconds

Hayabusa quarter mile under 10.0 seconds

A Ferrari Enzo cant match those numbers! :bawling:


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

Someone had posted a video of a turbocharged Hayabusa a while back - that was really sick....
One of the things one learns by riding a bike is that it makes very little sense to race bikes in a straight line with a car, especially from low speeds. The big ones like the Busa will eat just about anything up at speed as well.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

WTF? An E46 M3 v. Hayabusa thread and Stuka hasn't commented?!


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

What's a Hayabusa :eeps:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> What's a Hayabusa :eeps:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


>


 :rofl:

FWIW, a Hayabusa is a bike. A very fast bike. Don't have a pic of one handy.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


>


 Yeah, that.


----------



## wookiehoth (Jun 14, 2003)

tgravo2 said:


> What's a Hayabusa :eeps:


It's only the ultimate riding machine.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

wookiehoth said:


> It's only the ultimate riding machine.


Actually Hayabusa is a go-straight bike, GSX-R1000 is the ultimate riding machine  .


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

But on a twisty road, cars can be much faster than any bike.


----------



## Jay (Mar 28, 2003)

Thorack said:


> What did you expect.
> 550lbs and 160hp stock its almost a rocketship!
> Hayabusa 0-60mph under 2.9 seconds
> 
> ...


Interesting that it's detuned in Germany. We have a 2000 MY in the family, and I'm pretty sure it was rated at 175 HP (in the Canadian market).

Jay


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

F1Crazy said:


> Actually Hayabusa is a go-straight bike, GSX-R1000 is the ultimate riding machine  .


Ill take this over a Gixxer any day...


----------

